# Using EMT for projects?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone ever used conduit in building grab bars and cooler mounts for their boats. I have a flux core mig but do not want to spend the big bucks on an aluminum spool gun and gas setup so welding aluminum is out of the question. I got the idea from an airboat guy being all he uses for rigging is EMT and it is quite cost effective if sealed and coated properly. Just wanting something to tinker around with. I have also read about the negative affects of the galvanized coating being burned off so this will be done in a well ventilated area and most of it will grinded or buffed away. Thx


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If the conduit is only going to be exposed to fresh water for short periods of time, I see no problem.
But after having to replace a through wall electrical conduit, at a home near salt water, I wouldn't recommend it.
Just the exposure to salt air on a daily basis was enough to eat the conduit away. Ate the compressor case on the a/c too.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I sent you a PM you should be good to go ...


----------

